# US Visa Waiver (ESTA) site is down, what to do?



## theoneill (11 Jan 2010)

I'm travelling to the US in a few days (short notice) and I have tried logging on to the visa waiver site. However for the past 3 days the site has been down. I've tried all my browsers and at this stage I'm getting worried.

Assuming the site does not come back to life is there any other way I can get the correct documentation?

Thanks


----------



## emmt (11 Jan 2010)

i just got onto the website no problem... I googled esta.gov and selected the "Welcome to _ESTA_ - the Official U.S. _Government_ Web Site" link


----------



## theoneill (11 Jan 2010)

Strange I keep on getting a site offline error. Does it take a long time to load? I'm wondering if it's a time out issue


----------



## emmt (11 Jan 2010)

Instant response for me theoneill, both in Firefox and IE6


----------



## emmt (11 Jan 2010)

*What   does my computer need to use the ESTA to submit an application for authorization   to travel to the United States?*

 The minimum computer configuration includes: 


An internet browser that   supports 128-bit encryption. 
If you are using Internet   Explorer (Windows), the minimum version that works with this Web site   is version 5.0, with service pack 2. 
If you are using Netscape,   the minimum version that works is version 6.2. 
Hope this helps


----------



## mathepac (11 Jan 2010)

Mac OS 10.4.11, Firefox 3.5.7 and Safari 4.0.4 the site loads instantly using the link above.


----------



## theoneill (11 Jan 2010)

Thanks guys the problem has to be on my end then. I think the best option is to go to a interweb cafe or a mates house.


----------



## DipsyChick (28 Jan 2010)

I have had a similiar issue, I've tried to open the site on Mozilla 3.6, IE 8 and Safari 4.0.4, all other sites open fine, has anyone any ideas how to get round this? Thanks.


----------



## DipsyChick (28 Jan 2010)

Just got the app through in IE8. 

I rang 001-202-344-3710, spoke to a very friendly customs officer, he advised me to google cbp.gov, then click on esta under Learn More, then click Apply Here (basically the same link as emmt's above), page wouldn't load for me but loaded for the officer. He advised to try another PC as this was sometimes an issue. 

So I switched off PC and was planning to try a different PC later, came back just now, tried for the heck of it and it worked - very very strange! There were no setting changes in between.

The officer did say if the issue persisted to ring back and they would help out.

Just thought I'd update in case anyone else came across this issue.


----------



## redchariot (28 Jan 2010)

Got through no problems earlier this week with IE8


----------



## olivia (31 May 2010)

I have just been on the ESTA webiste and entered the required date and twice I was throw on out of the website with a 'timed out' notice when I came to the apply button.  Has anyone had this experience?


----------

